# Jumbo-sized litter box to replace two smaller ones



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting this litter box: Whisker City™ Jumbo Two Compartment Litter Pan - Litter Boxes - Litter & Accessories - PetSmart

As you can see, it's HUGE (almost 3 feet long). As far as functionality goes, I think the bigger, the better. The only thing I'm worried about is it will take up too much space, but it may be worth the sacrifice, especially considering I'll be going from two litter boxes to one for two cats. And judging by the reviews, just about everyone who bought one seems to love it.

Does anyone use litter boxes this big?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

The bigger the better, yes, but there has to be the right quantity, too! I could have rretired two years earlier if I would have saved the money I've spent on litter boxes and toys. One box for two cats is doable, just watch for problems. I use this kind and LOVE it. I do not use the hood, but I put a puppy pad in the front where my edge pee-ers use it.


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

I do and I have the same one. We have 2 Maine Coons (large breed) and they are able to move freely around the box. 

Just so you know that it is easier to clean 2 boxes instead of one JUMBO one. Depending on the litter you use, the litter box can get really heavy and it might be a struggle to empty it out completely when you need to clean it. I usually put 40-50 lbs of litter into the box to start and top it off after scooping.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Bigger is better but not at the expense of quantity. If you have 2 cats, you should have a MINIMUM of 2, and better yet, 3 boxes.

We use lids on all our ours and it cuts down on dust and loose litter.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I've calculated the surface area of the jumbo one - it would actually be larger than the two I have now combined. I'm hoping this will reduce any accidents from peeing/pooping at the edges.

Sometimes, Newton starts digging in the litter box like he's looking for buried treasure, and last night, he was in his misbehaving mode and made a small mess for me to clean up in the morning, which is what prompted me to consider getting a bigger litter box. I think of the 2nd box as more of an 'overflow' box as it's a bit on the small size, but both cats still use it regularly. If I keep two boxes, then I certainly wouldn't get something this big - there's a smaller one here, but the same design Whisker City™ High-Back Open Pan - Litter Boxes - Litter & Accessories - PetSmart - the main litter box I have now is just a basic rectangular pan about 22"x17" in size.

Obviously, I want to be careful about making any changes, as I certainly don't want to make things worse, especially when it comes to a cat's litter habits. Nothing's really wrong as it stands that needs to be fixed, but I'm always looking for ways to make little improvements.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think having two litter boxes, it's easier to keep them clean. One doesn't get as gross as fast. My boys prefer pooping in one and peeing in the other one. I scoop them both daily. When I had one for the two, it seemed to get totally gross a lot quicker to where they needed a complete change out quicker. Also, having more litter boxes in your house reduces the chance that they will just squat and go in a corner or on a piece of furniture.


----------



## franri (Jul 19, 2013)

We have that litter box and it worked fine for our two boys. Of course, they are both very low maintenance in that department. When we added the girl we added a second box and it seems to be going well. Every situation is different.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I have one box for two cats, and it's been OK so far. Hopefully they won't start revolting for another one.

I have this one:
Amazon.com: Catit Jumbo Hooded Cat Litter Pan - Warm Gray: Pet Supplies


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback - I sometimes get fixated on an item or solution and get over-eager to go ahead without thinking things through, which is both good and bad. Always helps to hear what other people do.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

see, if it were me, I'd be going for the extra large hooded cat pan. It's the one you were looking at (I think) except it has a hood.
This would solve the little mess problem that Newton may feel like leaving from time to time. Also while some cats have no modesty lol other cats prefer privacy.
It has a filter tray for a carbon filter and it looks like a great size.

I've got one large enclosed box for my three. Now before you think, "Wow, that must be awful" remember, my girls are indoor /outdoor so they only really ever use it at night, after the cat flap is locked, and then, it's rare. 
I can go several days and never scoop and then it will hit a little patch where someone can't quite make it through the night without having a wee.

Now the three corner flower beds in the garden? A whole other kettle of fish LOL B.B. MUST have her OWN flower bed and no one else is allowed to use it.
The dynamic duo (Sadie & Belle) use the massive flower bed with the lilac tree and when it comes to poo, Belle has to use the third flower bed that had the Virginia creeper as ground cover that is also Belle's privacy! lol 
It is kind of funny, you just see her head and shoulders popping out of all these leaves but we all_ know_ what she's doing. LOL 

This has nothing to do with inside litter boxes but I thought it was funny and shows you just how particular cats can be about what they "do" when they have to do their thing.


----------

